# grand house gothic hints



## wrx0211 (Sep 6, 2014)

found this place by chance while checking out something else...just keep walking...whats that over there...i think it may be a occupied grand house....just keep walking.......and through the trees with expectations of a shotgun wielding owner but fuck me its derelict....ye fuckin---ha......camera out.....im thinking this has got to be my best discovery to date.....only had a iphone as a camara as i wasnt expecting to find this.......all internal photos are from the stable buildings return visit to gain access to the main house required....


what i first see as i emerge from the trees



getting closer









round the back



towards the stables






the galaxy caravan












stable buildings















needin a dump.....


----------



## tumble112 (Sep 7, 2014)

Good find this, looking forward to seeing inside. Usually my best finds are places I stumble on.


----------



## Onmyown (Sep 7, 2014)

Can't wait to see inside, Yeeha!


----------



## brickworx (Sep 7, 2014)

Result to stumble across that place! Nice find.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 7, 2014)

What a find! nice one and looking forward to further episodes.


----------



## forker67 (Sep 8, 2014)

Woah!...what a cool looking place.


----------



## Gritstone (Sep 8, 2014)

Fantastic find, what an amazing place.


----------



## AgentTintin (Sep 8, 2014)

Is this in Falkirk area near another abandoned house? If so, it's the one I'm thinking of. Very nice photos by the way


----------



## wrx0211 (Sep 8, 2014)

Yes spot on agent tin tin..have you been in the main building...


----------



## Falkirk (Sep 10, 2014)

I recognise this. But can't put my head to where it is or what its called. Would quite like to visit it tonight.

Could you pm me please? Or say the name of it please. Love to explore old buildings especially derelict ones.

Near airth I'm thinking.

Thanks


----------



## wrx0211 (Sep 10, 2014)

Falkirk said:


> I recognise this. But can't put my head to where it is or what its called. Would quite like to visit it tonight.
> 
> Could you pm me please? Or say the name of it please. Love to explore old buildings especially derelict ones.
> 
> ...



Sorry but but im keeping this to myself and trusted members.no offence intended...


----------



## Falkirk (Sep 10, 2014)

wrx0211 said:


> Sorry but but im keeping this to myself and trusted members.no offence intended...



No worries understand that, was a member here previously but forgot my login details :icon_evil duh!!

I'll have to go and explore myself as I do recognise it.

Its good that you keep it to yourself. Not wanting anyone going and wasting it!!!!!


----------



## rizla01 (Sep 10, 2014)

Its stuff like this that should inspire others.
Great story and some good photos, too.


----------



## Dugie (Sep 11, 2014)

Nice find mate, looking forward to your next report on this place.

Dugie


----------



## SlimJim (Sep 11, 2014)

Quality location, well done on finding it! Looks pretty remote - good old Elsan there to poop in if you get desperate


----------

